# Hedgehog Sitter



## shelbylane (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey guys and girls,

I have a dilemma. I am a college student at Point University, it's in WP Georgia ( I however live in Lanet AL) and I have to go home for a month for Christmas break in California. This means I have to leave my hedgehog Winston in Georgia and I won't be able to take care of her for a month... I was wondering if anyone around the Auburn or even Atlanta area could take really good care of her? I am willing to pay around 50-100$ (or maybe more) for the whole month as long as you can take good care of her. Christmas break starts December 9, so hopefully someone sees this and can help me out by then.
I also do not think theres a breeder near me
Thanks


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

You could always ask your vet to board. It may be a little pricey though.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

If you got it from a breeder, ask them, they usually board animals they sold.


----------

